# How much substrate?



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I think that the general rule is 1.5lbs per gallon.

you want it to slope towards the back with it being about 3-4" deep at the back with 2" at least in the front of the tank. good luck!

BTW welcome to the forum


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I was planning on having it sloped up in the back corners at 3-4"...slope it down in the front to 2" and then slope it in the middle to about 2"  I have a nice centerpiece of wood to go in the center  How do you think mixing in 2 bags of eco-complete would go? I want it to stay mixed and not eventually separate into a layer of one and a layer of another.


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

the grain size will naturally seperate depending on the differences in the substrate you use


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

if you have eco and flourite it shouldn't seperate too much.. but if you have say.. sand and flourite.. it will do that over time.

I agree with Tommy^


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

MCHRKiller said:


> I currently have 3bags of Flourite, I had planned to mix this with plain gravel but have decided to go straight with a better plant substrate than mixing with the gravel. How many more bags of Flourite would I need for a standard 55G tank? Also Ive heard alot of good things out Eco-Complete has anyone ever mixed that with Flourite?


Hi

The new Seachem site has many calculators. Here is the one for regular Flourite substrate. It is at the bottom of the page.
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Flourite.html


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome  Thank you. It said that I only require 4 bags...alot less than I figured as thats only 60lbs of substrate for a 55G tank to get an average depth of 3". I wonder why it takes so little to make such a deep substrate...all I can figure is this stuff must not compact down like gravel or sand.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I once used 400 cubic inches per bag for my calculations of regular Flourite (48" x 13" x 3" ÷ 400 cubic inches = 4.68 bags).

Here is this site's substrate calculator: http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

So, 4 or 5 bags will be enough for a 55g.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Again...thank you for all your help. Looks like Im in the market for another bag....guess Ill get on making another order for one


----------

